# Chain info



## Sean (Sep 17, 2006)

So I bought a chain off of ebay a few months ago and its too short-even after the seller told me it would fit a pre-war skiptooth bike. 

What length would I be looking for? I have a pre war Westfield 26". 

Thanks,

Sean


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 17, 2006)

you probably got a girls length instead of the boys.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 18, 2006)

*chain*

Depending on the size of your front and rear sprockets, you probably need 54 or 56 inches of chain. I can probably find a master link and an additional piece long enough to extend the chain you have. Put your chain on the bike with both ends on the front chain ring and measure how short it is and let me know. gbradbury@nemont.net


----------



## Sean (Sep 18, 2006)

I sent you an email. Thanks. It looks to be about "54 and about 3" short.


----------

